# Huron tourney



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I miss the fall Huron tourney

Freebird please fire it up or make someone do it


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's a lot of time and money. A deal that big probably needed a full time person or persons to keep it going.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I miss it too! Loved the Hog Fest!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I never understood why the municipality didn't get more involved. That tournament used to bring in 200 teams of hungry, thirsty, fisherman for a couple of weekends after the summer rush had been over for a couple of months. I ran into a councilman and asked him, no good answer. Yea I miss it too. But poor Steve had his hands full, even when everything went well. It had to be like hearding cats.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I, we, tried very hard to find a group that was willing to take over the HawgFest to no avail.

Trust me when I tell you it is a lot of work, months of preparation, to put on an event of that scale successfully.

If you have nothing else to do in your life you can do it, otherwise............


----------

